# Well, Have at It -- New Questionnaire ^_^



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

*EDIT: *Lol, everyone is doing this. Obviously, we love the new questionnaire. Couldn't wait to try it out, huh? XD

So, I did make a questionnaire here once when I was doubting myself (for the millionth time) and asked people whether or not I truly seemed to be ENFP. I got one extraordinarily helpful response, remarking that one of my responses was "classic Ne+Fi psychology, lol". I suppose I'm fairly confident, but I would like to see what others think when they read this. Also, I hope this will help @_Spades_ with testing the new questionnaire. ^_^











--> So the first thing that pops into my head is _nostalgia. _I have always, always loved dusty, dirty old bottles. I couldn't tell you why. I can imagine these are hidden in some old shed. It feels like excitement, adventure, and exploration. Those are the overwhelming feelings. A huge thought on my mind is that I always love taking bottles and blowing over the top of them so they make a noise. Different sized ones have different pitches. It's so fun to do. ^_^ 




> 2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?




Probably a bunch of racing thoughts all at once. The first thing on my mind would be time, probably. I'd also be trying to remain optimistic despite the circumstances. But my initial thoughts would be a million miles away. Over-think mode. Usually my brain tries and predicts what is going to happen, and for the life of me I can't stop this. For instance, my brain will be thinking that there's a possibility that so-and-so is going to try and fix the car (and so-and-so's friend will attempt to do x, y, and z, and may be having [insert outward mental reaction here] that I'd better anticipate and combat before it happens), will get upset while attempting, the car may not (probably won't) start up, but perhaps help can be found from some nice person who might end up pulling off of the highway. And there's usually a lot of those possibilities, but I tend to trust one. 

If that makes sense. 



> 3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?


First of all, absolute _relief _that we made it to the concert. Crisis averted! Erm, I'd be incredibly nervous at the party, despite the fact that the driver assured me they won't drink. But after I get over that worrisome thought, I'd probably attempt to enjoy myself. Sometimes big parties make me a bit uncomfortable, so I just try and socialize with random people who, so to speak, "catch my eye". I like talking and connecting with strangers. ^_^ 



> 4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?


The internal, instant reaction is _ouch. _Something like that does have a tendency to me. It pricks me in this way where all I want to do is go into Defense Mode. However, the second I think that, my Calm Open Minded Diplomat side is instantly turned on. I've got to be open minded, and they didn't intentionally try and offend me. I will probably say something diplomatically to the friend. Dance around carefully. But by the end of this Diplomat technique, usually a happy conclusion is reached: we respect each other. I like the acknowledgement that my internal belief is... I don't know. Considered not so dumb, at least. At least they have something to chew on. 

Although if I sense the moment is not right, I will hold my tongue. Quite painfully. 



> 5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


That would be rather scary. I'd have a hard time. I'd probably be rather skeptical. I mean, I dislike the skeptical and stubborn side to myself. That belief that clashes with me would feel wrong and scratchy. I'd have to try and connect it with some other side of me... see if it somehow fit somewhere else. If I could relate or agree to it in _some _way, somehow. This is if it were that glaringly obviously correct and I had to accept it. 



> 6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?


It seems from the very 'beginning', I have always valued one simple thing: kindness. Being nice to everybody, no matter who they were. And everything kind of branched off of that. I couldn't tell you where that came from. I don't know. But I remember being little and loving to care, and that was important. I remember around when I was little, my mom once told me that the word 'hate' is very strong. I remember this resonating with me. There were times when I was, well, younger (considering I am still young, lol) that I found myself disagreeing with my parents, which felt odd. 

I have always been inquisitive about values. If there were an issue, I would ask about it, because I would want to understand it and see where I stood on it. I did note where the people I respected stood on it, and I would certainly take that into consideration. But I've always been hesitant about that. It really is as though I'm playing a matching game with something. To what am I comparing everything against? 

How can these values change? I suppose... I would have to shift my perspective entirely. It would be a large change for me. I kind of feel, as I am saying this, that doing such a thing would be close to changing myself. 

What a confuzzling answer.  



> 7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?


a) I am different from others in that there are moments where I 'take a step back' and then look at things. I feel as though I'm zooming out. Sometimes I just think about things, and my thoughts become very broad, and suddenly I'm looking at the world. 

b) I would change the fact that I'm not all that self-disciplined. I have gotten better recently. But it is something dreadfully important that I am working on. Also, I want to be more aggressive. More assertive. More willing to shove aside the diplomat sometimes, and simply say something without the diplomatic protection over it. Just say it. Confidence. I'd love some of that. Why these things? Because I am lacking in these areas. 



> 8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?


Hmm... Well, the closest I have to hunches or gut feelings are these times, most often with people, where I am good about picking out what a person is likely thinking or feeling, or perhaps what they want to do. Not to brag - I'm just good at reading people. One time in the car, my mom sighed. I said, "You're not an idiot," because due to the circumstances and due to the fact that I simply know my mom, I knew she was telling herself that very thing and was putting herself down. She stared at me and said, "How did you know?" It was pretty funny. 

One time on the metro I saw a man and I thought although he seemed to be one of those people who appears strict, he was probably a very interesting person. I actually ended up talking to him momentarily. I was right. He was nice and interesting and warm in character.

Most often I just do 'wondering'. I will see people and wonder about them. I don't call it getting a 'hunch' or anything. Other than being a good judge of character, I don't think I really get "gut feelings" all that much. So these feelings are most triggered when... it's hard to pinpoint.  I suppose when I'm around other people. At least that's when I most notice something that might be called a "hunch". 



> 9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?


a) Easy. Being with my friends. Or spending time doing something that interests me. Like, for instance, getting into cognitive functions! Lol. 

b) Algebra II. Sight reading for piano (I'm more of a figure-it-out-by-ear sort of person). Memorization. Those are off the top of my head. Why? Because I have no patience for them, I suppose. My brain refuses to do those simple things with ease. It annoys me to no end. 



> 10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?


Now that you mention it, a lot goes through my head that I don't actually show or say out loud. I just think it. I do know I constantly analyze and 'wonder' as I so put it, and often I repress these things from showing up in my outward behavior. I often appear very stable, and cheerful most of the time. There's usually more than that going on, though. I'm balancing quite a few things in my head. When I'm with very good friends, I open myself up more. I show more of this side of me. 

Well there you go. As I said, have at it! And I'm curious to see what people have to say.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I see a lot of Type 6!! Will read the rest tomorrow ^_^


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

Julia Bell said:


> --> So the first thing that pops into my head is _nostalgia. _I have always, always loved dusty, dirty old bottles. I couldn't tell you why. I can imagine these are hidden in some old shed. It feels like excitement, adventure, and exploration. Those are the overwhelming feelings. A huge thought on my mind is that I always love taking bottles and blowing over the top of them so they make a noise. Different sized ones have different pitches. It's so fun to do.


Ne/Si 

dusty? The bottles are smeared with dirt :crazy: 



> ^_^


Fi



> 2.Probably a bunch of racing thoughts all at once. ...
> 
> If that makes sense.


Full of Ne



> 3.Sometimes big parties make me a bit uncomfortable, so I just try and socialize with random people who, so to speak, "catch my eye". I like talking and connecting with strangers. ^_^


Ne/Fi with Te



> 4.The internal, instant reaction is _ouch. _Something like that does have a tendency to me. It pricks me in this way where all I want to do is go into Defense Mode. However, the second I think that, my Calm Open Minded Diplomat side is instantly turned on. I've got to be open minded, and they didn't intentionally try and offend me. I will probably say something diplomatically to the friend. Dance around carefully. But by the end of this Diplomat technique, usually a happy conclusion is reached: we respect each other. I like the acknowledgement that my internal belief is... I don't know. Considered not so dumb, at least. At least they have something to chew on.
> 
> Although if I sense the moment is not right, I will hold my tongue. Quite painfully.


Fi/Te 



> 6.It seems from the very 'beginning', I have always valued one simple thing: kindness. Being nice to everybody, no matter who they were. And everything kind of branched off of that. I couldn't tell you where that came from. I don't know. But I remember being little and loving to care, and that was important. I remember around when I was little, my mom once told me that the word 'hate' is very strong. I remember this resonating with me. There were times when I was, well, younger (considering I am still young, lol) that I found myself disagreeing with my parents, which felt odd.


:mellow: This explains your strong Fi



> I have always been inquisitive about values. If there were an issue, I would ask about it, because I would want to understand it and see where I stood on it. I did note where the people I respected stood on it, and I would certainly take that into consideration. But I've always been hesitant about that. It really is as though I'm playing a matching game with something. To what am I comparing everything against?


tertiary Te 



> How can these values change? I suppose... I would have to shift my perspective entirely. It would be a large change for me. I kind of feel, as I am saying this, that doing such a thing would be close to changing myself.


inferior Si



> What a confuzzling answer.


Enneatyp 6 and Ne/Fi :blushed:



> 7...it's hard to pinpoint.  I suppose when I'm around other people. At least that's when I most notice something that might be called a "hunch".


Ne/Fi typical ENFP


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero11 said:


> > ^_^
> 
> 
> Fi


Oh no, you *don't* want to go there =P


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Is my Six-ness that apparent? Haha. ^_^ @Zero11, thanks for the input. So, one person for classic Ne+Fi type Six.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

I didn´t really paid attention to the sixish part :shocked: it just happens.


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Yeah, ENFP. That's where my money is going.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Would like some other peoples' opinions. 

Erm. @[email protected] I hate bumping. >.<


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Most likely ENFP..second most likely INFP. It's hard to tell via the Internet which is more dominant [Ne or Fi] but from what you've written, Ne>Fi.

I personally find that videos are better at determining whether a person is introverted or extroverted.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

BroNerd said:


> Most likely ENFP..second most likely INFP. It's hard to tell via the Internet which is more dominant [Ne or Fi] but from what you've written, Ne>Fi.
> 
> I personally find that videos are better at determining whether a person is introverted or extroverted.


I actually often test as INFP. However, I'm not Introverted. There's one thing I do know. I seem to reach outwards towards the world. So, I think I'm being led by an Extroverted function. Glad to hear from another that I seem ENFP-ish, though. ^_^


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Based on the answers here, I'm going to have to agree with the herd about ENFP. Ne-Fi can be determined in looking at the answers of most of those questions.
You seem to like doing detail work the least, as well.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

atypeofuser said:


> Based on the answers here, I'm going to have to agree with the herd about ENFP. Ne-Fi can be determined in looking at the answers of most of those questions.
> You seem to like doing detail work the least, as well.


I'm curious, now, though. Where are people seeing Ne+Fi? Where did you see it? How are you certain I'm not using Se?


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

It seems that if a Se was nostalgic, they might more or less have an idea of a particular memory that would make them nostalgic from seeing those bottles. I guess I imagined the Se might go in detail of what looked so dirty in the picture, haha.

It seems like in the car incident, you're aware that there's many possibilities and even though you stick to one of them, it looks like that's your mode of deciding. 

Maybe I have a bad understanding of Ni, but it seems like they'd acknowledge hunches and gut feelings a bit more and be able to get into that somehow ("the closest" suggests that those don't happen often).

The drained activities look more like "Si inferior" to me than the others.

Worth noting you didn't wonder why it wasn't Fe. ;-) On a side note, have you ever seen yourself as ESFP?

At least I said it by how I see it. But yeah, Pe dominance for sure.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I was wondering about Fe, interestingly enough. ^_^ What do you think? Could you see a hint of Fe? 

Have I seen myself as an ESFP? Not particularly. But there have been moments of doubt. I wanted to make sure it wasn't Se I was using but Ne. Also, some people would describe me as Introverted. I think I'm Extroverted, even though my socialization doesn't look quite like an Extrovert's.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in for sec and say I agree with the shiny new 9w1-fix you got going on roud: You have that "gentleness" I tend to equate with (female) 692s.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright, finally read through this ^_^ I'm going to toss out a totally different possibility here. You're definitely extroverted, but I seem to be getting more Fe than Fi. Is there a possibility you could be ENFJ or ESFJ? Have you considered these at all? (They have Se and Ne, respectively). Wondering what your thoughts are. ENFP *is* possible, but not completely convinced.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Spades said:


> Alright, finally read through this ^_^ I'm going to toss out a totally different possibility here. You're definitely extroverted, but I seem to be getting more Fe than Fi. Is there a possibility you could be ENFJ or ESFJ? Have you considered these at all? (They have Se and Ne, respectively). Wondering what your thoughts are. ENFP *is* possible, but not completely convinced.


Yeah, I am curious about that. Where are you seeing the Fe? I've been definitely wondering about that. I know Fe doesn't necessarily equate to empathy. However, I do often feel empathy. I put myself in other peoples' situations. But at the same time I really try and envision me as them, with their character. Often people describe some of this pointing to the difference between Fe versus Fi. 

I do know that I live with an almost confirmed ESFJ mother and I have an almost confirmed ENFJ friend. Fe has a different "flavor" to it. Or maybe that's because I just can't quite see it in myself. I've almost never related to Ni in any way. So I would be more inclined to call myself an ESFJ than ENFJ. 

If I weren't to put names on the functions, I can attempt to describe one that I feel is the "dominant" or "guiding hand". Casting the idea of "possibilities" aside, it is the one that lets me "turn the tables" so to speak. I juggle perspectives a lot. When I'm in a room full of people and they're all talking, I like looking at every perspective, and it feels like I'm looking at them all at one time. 

I also feel like I am able to step back and broaden my thoughts and basically "get a grip on the world". It's little more than feelings. Perhaps it's just a me thing. But I often feel like I have this "broad" thing that brings in threads of feelings and ideas. I equated that to Ne. But I could be mistaken.

On another note, I do realize I'm still quite young and my functions are still developing. 

Edit: @_Jawz_, I know you're probably (definitely) not an ENFJ, but you do seem to know quite a bit about Fe. Do you think I seem to use Fe?

Double edit: well, drat. It appears he has retired again. @[email protected] Aw.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

It was just things like this.



Julia Bell said:


> It seems from the very 'beginning', I have always valued one simple thing: kindness. Being nice to everybody, no matter who they were. And everything kind of branched off of that. I couldn't tell you where that came from. I don't know. But I remember being little and loving to care, and that was important. I remember around when I was little, my mom once told me that the word 'hate' is very strong. I remember this resonating with me. There were times when I was, well, younger (considering I am still young, lol) that I found myself disagreeing with my parents, which felt odd.





Julia Bell said:


> I have always been inquisitive about values. If there were an issue, I would ask about it, because I would want to understand it and see where I stood on it. I did note where the people I respected stood on it, and I would certainly take that into consideration. But I've always been hesitant about that. It really is as though I'm playing a matching game with something. To what am I comparing everything against?





Julia Bell said:


> Hmm... Well, the closest I have to hunches or gut feelings are these times, most often with people, where I am good about picking out what a person is likely thinking or feeling, or perhaps what they want to do. Not to brag - I'm just good at reading people. One time in the car, my mom sighed. I said, "You're not an idiot," because due to the circumstances and due to the fact that I simply know my mom, I knew she was telling herself that very thing and was putting herself down. She stared at me and said, "How did you know?" It was pretty funny.
> 
> One time on the metro I saw a man and I thought although he seemed to be one of those people who appears strict, he was probably a very interesting person. I actually ended up talking to him momentarily. I was right. He was nice and interesting and warm in character.
> 
> Most often I just do 'wondering'. I will see people and wonder about them. I don't call it getting a 'hunch' or anything. Other than being a good judge of character, I don't think I really get "gut feelings" all that much. So these feelings are most triggered when... it's hard to pinpoint.  I suppose when I'm around other people. At least that's when I most notice something that might be called a "hunch".


On second thought though, that could be some Ne-Fi combo, as in ENFP descriptions they often talk about empathy and people-orientation (which I don't really relate to).


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> *EDIT: *Lol, everyone is doing this. Obviously, we love the new questionnaire. Couldn't wait to try it out, huh? XD
> 
> So, I did make a questionnaire here once when I was doubting myself (for the millionth time) and asked people whether or not I truly seemed to be ENFP. I got one extraordinarily helpful response, remarking that one of my responses was "classic Ne+Fi psychology, lol". I suppose I'm fairly confident, but I would like to see what others think when they read this. Also, I hope this will help @_Spades_ with testing the new questionnaire. ^_^
> 
> ...


I see Si here.





> Probably a bunch of racing thoughts all at once. The first thing on my mind would be time, probably. I'd also be trying to remain optimistic despite the circumstances. But my initial thoughts would be a million miles away. Over-think mode. Usually my brain tries and predicts what is going to happen, and for the life of me I can't stop this. For instance, my brain will be thinking that there's a possibility that so-and-so is going to try and fix the car (and so-and-so's friend will attempt to do x, y, and z, and may be having [insert outward mental reaction here] that I'd better anticipate and combat before it happens), will get upset while attempting, the car may not (probably won't) start up, but perhaps help can be found from some nice person who might end up pulling off of the highway. And there's usually a lot of those possibilities, but I tend to trust one.
> 
> If that makes sense.


I see Ne here.




> First of all, absolute _relief _that we made it to the concert. Crisis averted! Erm, I'd be incredibly nervous at the party, despite the fact that the driver assured me they won't drink. But after I get over that worrisome thought, I'd probably attempt to enjoy myself. Sometimes big parties make me a bit uncomfortable, so I just try and socialize with random people who, so to speak, "catch my eye". I like talking and connecting with strangers. ^_^


Type 6 and Ne making you feel that the person might drink even though they said they wouldn't. I see what looks like Fe here, but could be Fi mimicking Fe to ease your discomfort. 





> The internal, instant reaction is _ouch. _Something like that does have a tendency to me. It pricks me in this way where all I want to do is go into Defense Mode. However, the second I think that, my Calm Open Minded Diplomat side is instantly turned on. I've got to be open minded, and they didn't intentionally try and offend me. I will probably say something diplomatically to the friend. Dance around carefully. But by the end of this Diplomat technique, usually a happy conclusion is reached: we respect each other. I like the acknowledgement that my internal belief is... I don't know. Considered not so dumb, at least. At least they have something to chew on.
> 
> Although if I sense the moment is not right, I will hold my tongue. Quite painfully.


Fi!!!! protection of your deeply guarded values. Win-win is blatant here, and adversion to conflict of type 9w1 I'm thinking. The wing 1 and wing 7 of your 6w7 is probably what makes it hard for you to hold your tongue (maybe?). 





> That would be rather scary. I'd have a hard time. I'd probably be rather skeptical. I mean, I dislike the skeptical and stubborn side to myself. That belief that clashes with me would feel wrong and scratchy. I'd have to try and connect it with some other side of me... see if it somehow fit somewhere else. If I could relate or agree to it in _some _way, somehow. This is if it were that glaringly obviously correct and I had to accept it.


Fi!!!!! And type 6 





> It seems from the very 'beginning', I have always valued one simple thing: kindness. Being nice to everybody, no matter who they were. And everything kind of branched off of that. I couldn't tell you where that came from. I don't know. But I remember being little and loving to care, and that was important. I remember around when I was little, my mom once told me that the word 'hate' is very strong. I remember this resonating with me. There were times when I was, well, younger (considering I am still young, lol) that I found myself disagreeing with my parents, which felt odd.


Fi, but technically could also be Fe. This is a perfect example of how Fi and Fe can look alike. I lean more towards Fi because it seems you want to treat others the way YOU want to treat them, not the way others think you should treat them. This sparked in your mind as a little girl when your Mom told you hate is very strong. A good example of this as Fi would be if a person did something awful (like murder), you would still treat this person with kindness because it is a deep value of yours. It wouldn't matter to you if everyone else in the world was rejecting this person, you would do what you feel is "right" and be kind to him/her. If this is how you feel about this certain value, I would say it's Fi. If you do it because it's what your Mom told you is right and you carry it out even though you don't necessarily want to be doing it, then it's probably Fe. 



> I have always been inquisitive about values. If there were an issue, I would ask about it, because I would want to understand it and see where I stood on it. I did note where the people I respected stood on it, and I would certainly take that into consideration. But I've always been hesitant about that. It really is as though I'm playing a matching game with something. To what am I comparing everything against?
> 
> How can these values change? I suppose... I would have to shift my perspective entirely. It would be a large change for me. I kind of feel, as I am saying this, that doing such a thing would be close to changing myself.
> 
> What a confuzzling answer.


Fi...you are comparing everything with how you feel about it...how it relates to you. 





> a) I am different from others in that there are moments where I 'take a step back' and then look at things. I feel as though I'm zooming out. Sometimes I just think about things, and my thoughts become very broad, and suddenly I'm looking at the world.
> 
> b) I would change the fact that I'm not all that self-disciplined. I have gotten better recently. But it is something dreadfully important that I am working on. Also, I want to be more aggressive. More assertive. More willing to shove aside the diplomat sometimes, and simply say something without the diplomatic protection over it. Just say it. Confidence. I'd love some of that. Why these things? Because I am lacking in these areas.


Sounds like Ti, but ti and fi are very similar in this aspect. I also see type 4 in a). In b) it sounds like you are trying to incorporate more Te in your life. Aka, sounds like tert Te to me. 





> Hmm... Well, the closest I have to hunches or gut feelings are these times, most often with people, where I am good about picking out what a person is likely thinking or feeling, or perhaps what they want to do. Not to brag - I'm just good at reading people. One time in the car, my mom sighed. I said, "You're not an idiot," because due to the circumstances and due to the fact that I simply know my mom, I knew she was telling herself that very thing and was putting herself down. She stared at me and said, "How did you know?" It was pretty funny.
> 
> One time on the metro I saw a man and I thought although he seemed to be one of those people who appears strict, he was probably a very interesting person. I actually ended up talking to him momentarily. I was right. He was nice and interesting and warm in character.
> 
> Most often I just do 'wondering'. I will see people and wonder about them. I don't call it getting a 'hunch' or anything. Other than being a good judge of character, I don't think I really get "gut feelings" all that much. So these feelings are most triggered when... it's hard to pinpoint.  I suppose when I'm around other people. At least that's when I most notice something that might be called a "hunch".


This sounds like intuition to me, plus feeling, but because you say you don't really get gut feelings and it's more about reading someone, or a hunch/ judgment, this might be more of a judging function at work moreso than intuition. So perhaps Fi-Ne or Fe-Ni. 





> a) Easy. Being with my friends. Or spending time doing something that interests me. Like, for instance, getting into cognitive functions! Lol.
> 
> b) Algebra II. Sight reading for piano (I'm more of a figure-it-out-by-ear sort of person). Memorization. Those are off the top of my head. Why? Because I have no patience for them, I suppose. My brain refuses to do those simple things with ease. It annoys me to no end.


Sounds like tert or inferior Te being rejected to me. 





> Now that you mention it, a lot goes through my head that I don't actually show or say out loud. I just think it. I do know I constantly analyze and 'wonder' as I so put it, and often I repress these things from showing up in my outward behavior. I often appear very stable, and cheerful most of the time. There's usually more than that going on, though. I'm balancing quite a few things in my head. When I'm with very good friends, I open myself up more. I show more of this side of me.
> 
> Well there you go. As I said, have at it! And I'm curious to see what people have to say.


This sounds like an introverted function is dominant, followed by aux intuition. I see a lot of Fi and Ne, but way more Fi than Ne in this particular post, so I'm actually going with INFP. Of course, one questionnaire can't cover all aspects of you, so my seeing INFP is only in regard to your answers here 

Edit: @Julia Bell another thing that slightly adds to my seeing INFP here is how much Fi you are seemingly showing at such a young age. If you are under 20 (I don't know how old you are), I would say Ne would be far more obvious than Fi based on the stages of development if it was your dominant function. You seem to be very in tune with Fi values within yourself and seem to go with them over intuition. A person will show a more concentrated version of their dominant function at teens- twenties from what I'm reading.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> I see Si here.
> 
> I see Ne here.
> 
> ...


As I was talking to my sister about it, she just looked at me and said, "You're Extroverted." It was pretty funny. I just easily get along with people. You really read my mind, by the way. Especially at the point I bolded. I actually feel like that. I have an extremely hard time _hating_. The word is super strong to me. So even murderers -- really truly, I can't hate them. At least not them as a person. But I do "hate" what they _do_. That is a good example.  And even though others disagree, I would agree with myself on this one. 

I had these young cousins of mine over just the other day. We were talking, somehow, about bombing Japan in World War II. They were actually laughing about it, and when I mentioned that it was awful because innocent people were killed, they just shook their heads and said, "Yeah, but they wanted to kill us too..." Of course, they were young, so they didn't understand. But they were treating the whole people as just one country, as if they all were the "bad guys". And it just made me sick to my stomach. I'm pretty sure a lot of people would side with me on this one. It might have been necessary, but hearing talk like that made me depressed. 

Oh yeah. I'm seventeen. I turned seventeen just a month ago. 

It's quite possible I'm just a fairly social Introvert. @[email protected] I've always had a hard time wrapping my mind around the concept of technically judging before perceiving. How does that work? XD Lol. 

Spades, I'm thinking Fi on this one. Although Fe is something I will continue to look at, just in case.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> As I was talking to my sister about it, she just looked at me and said, "You're Extroverted." It was pretty funny. I just easily get along with people. You really read my mind, by the way. Especially at the point I bolded. I actually feel like that. I have an extremely hard time _hating_. The word is super strong to me. So even murderers -- really truly, I can't hate them. At least not them as a person. But I do "hate" what they _do_. That is a good example.  And even though others disagree, I would agree with myself on this one.
> 
> I had these young cousins of mine over just the other day. We were talking, somehow, about bombing Japan in World War II. They were actually laughing about it, and when I mentioned that it was awful because innocent people were killed, they just shook their heads and said, "Yeah, but they wanted to kill us too..." Of course, they were young, so they didn't understand. But they were treating the whole people as just one country, as if they all were the "bad guys". And it just made me sick to my stomach. I'm pretty sure a lot of people would side with me on this one. It might have been necessary, but hearing talk like that made me depressed.
> 
> ...


Well, without trying to sound like I'm viewing you as a "child", because I'm not at all, I just wanted to let you know that in my reading (especially trying to find my kids dominant functions), I read that kids appear Extraverted, and for some, their introversion doesn't become obvious until later in life. Just turning 17 is still very young. I can't shake how apparent your Fi use is; it seems much stronger than Ne to me. When you describe yourself as Extraverted, can you explain what it is that you feel makes you Extraverted and NOT introverted?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Enfpleasantly said:


> Well, without trying to sound like I'm viewing you as a "child", because I'm not at all, I just wanted to let you know that in my reading (especially trying to find my kids dominant functions), I read that kids appear Extraverted, and for some, their introversion doesn't become obvious until later in life. Just turning 17 is still very young. I can't shake how apparent your Fi use is; it seems much stronger than Ne to me. When you describe yourself as Extraverted, can you explain what it is that you feel makes you Extraverted and NOT introverted?


Haha, no, that's all right. ^_^

Maybe it's just because I feel like such a people person. I've always been about people. Observing people, talking with people, getting energy from interacting with my friends. Out of all my siblings, I was the one that got over the "shy phase" the quickest. I do know that I can tend to be quiet when I don't know anybody and there's a party or some sort of thing like that. I don't have too much of a "shell", though. I'm fairly open about myself. I'm outgoing, in that I reach out to other people and people don't necessarily have to come to me. Especially if they're complete strangers in some place like -- as I have said before -- a metro station, or a city, or a restaurant. 

But I do know that I am also very "in tune" with myself, and it's as though I have a constant internal voice analyzing everything.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Still having a bit of trouble looking at INFP versus ENFP. My Fi and Ne have always been neck-to-neck, it seems. Even on cognitive functions tests my Ne would come out just one point higher than Fi. I may have to wait and decide what I am until I am older. As of now, I can't exactly tell. I think there is a chance I could be Ne-dom, still. I have always been feelings-y, but I can't shake the Extrovert part off me. XD 

For now I'll leave the little label ENFP. @Owfin, what do you think?  @LiquidLight?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> For now I'll leave the little label ENFP. @_Owfin_, what do you think?


:happy: ​sdfjfjskldfjk


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Okay, momentarily bringing this thread back up for a little bit. I am trying to answer some questions I'm having. I think I use Fi, definitely. This quote certainly helped me come to this conclusion: 



> Everyone has values, but the F functions are the ones that rationalize why they should invest themselves in certain values and how to promote them/act of them/feel about them/define them in either a self-congruent way with their own personal feelings (Fi) or define them so that they can be established with relevance to outer world goals and intended to reach some objective consensus with others (Fe).


I can see why it may seem I appear to use Fe at times. However, looking at Fe in this way makes it look very foreign. I definitely relate much more strongly to Fi. I'm not going to doubt about that anymore. I have always related to Ne, hardly ever Ni or Se. Si is definitely not my dominant (or auxiliary, for that matter) in any way, shape, or form. So I use Ne and Fi in some order. I can't now put my finger on which I do first. Do I judge with Fi first, or is Ne dominant? How can I know which one comes before the other? O_O 

What makes this hard is probably because I'm technically still developing. I think I may have to wait a tad bit longer to really see what type I am "for sure". 
@Enfpleasantly, you've been very helpful. I've had some time to chew on this now. I know you commonly post that helpful quote about the development of an ENFP. I want to say in the least brag-ish way possible that due to good circumstances, wonderful parents, good education, etc that it might seem I am more "developed". It may seem that I am more "sure" and maybe more seemingly "mature" than other people my age. I'm wondering if that's why Fi seems more apparent within me to the outsider. But I'm not sure. 

I know that to me, perspective has always been something extremely important. Or perhaps that is more of a recent thing. But one of my largest fears is that I will have been blind to a certain perspective. Perspective also seems to be related to feelings and motivations. I constantly must analyze the feelings of others, their motivations, etc, and I must constantly analyze mine. This is another thing that draws me to Fi. People describe those with dominant Fi to be more "self aware". I'm not sure how I agree with this. For me, self reflection has always been there, and always been necessary. It started most during sixth grade onward... maybe even a little earlier. Fourth or fifth grade. I would analyze my literal emotions themselves. 

When I was younger (like five or six or so), though, I will tell you that when I was little I was always the explorer, I asked lots of questions, and I was very smiley. There were certain things I disliked strongly, like being mean, or being bossy (I'm not at all naturally assertive). I was hyper aware of people from the beginning, I think. Things were a bit more black and white then, but there was always that one strong value of kindness ever present. Even towards "enemies" or "the bad guys". They'd still be enemies or bad guys but even at a young-ish age there were motivations behind the label, and I would feel for them. At least fleetingly or something, so it would seem. 

I was always a bit on the timid side, although for whatever reason all of my siblings were shy at first. I was the one that got over it the quickest. 

I know Extroverted functions are always about "what" and about an object. And perhaps my feelings and everything else -- perhaps I treat those as "objects" and that is how I analyze. And maybe that can look like Fi. 

I know that INFPs describe using Fi to judge first, and then they use Ne to probe possibilities and all that jazz. I know that for me I must know how I feel about something to be able to really talk about it and get into it. Otherwise I feel like I've got "nothing". And when I know how I feel about it, it gets a lot easier. 

I have always envisioned Ne to be that thing that draws a bunch of ideas like threads to me all at once. I know that often I broaden things. Everything is easily boiled down to a single broad all encompassing _something. _Be it an idea or concept or whatever. And doing that is something I do as easily as breathing, so it seems. 

Hopefully that gives you something to go on. To me, looking back, it looks like soup and rambling thoughts. Pick out what you can from the mess. @Arrow, I'm interested in your perspective on this. What say you?


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

@*Julia Bell*

From your answers the thing which most stuck out to me was that you were an extroverted perception type, likely Ne. You seem to be a feeler, but there were many times I thought what you were saying sounded Fe-ish more then Fi-ish. However Ne+Fi also has a strong way of appearing Fe-ish because the Fi is auxiliary which makes it subservient to the perception function which is more concerned with the objective world of possibilities over the internal judgement. When you say things like you are diplomatic, that you value kindness and that you care more about maintaining harmony that all sounds very Fe-ish but that could be Fi adopting Fe like values. I'm not getting a lot of internal functions from you off bat although there was a minor bit of Si. Another thing that made me pause was that I didn't feel there was too much Te either. I could see ENFP (Ne-Fi/Si) or ESFJ (Fe-Si-Ne). But I definitely felt a lot of Ne from your responses. 

Can you talk a bit about you experiences with Si and Ti and how you feel about them? The role of the inferior function would probably be the most helpful here.



Julia Bell said:


> @_Arrow_, I'm interested in your perspective on this. What say you?


Feeling dominants are always searching for meaning of something. Fe searches for that meaning from that outside world and Fi searches for that meaning from the inside world. For Fi it needs to know what it means from the inside first and then it can branch outward. For Fe it needs to know what others mean so that it understands the objective from society. For Fi and Fe can both have morals, values, etc. but Fe needs for it's morals, values to be upheld to others or else it has no meaning. Fi cares for its own personal meaning first and foremost then it starts to care about the outside. 

You seem to strike me more as an intuition type though, you seem to like looking at different perspectives all day long. You mentioned a lot about threads and seeing things from different point of views and a lot of divergent interests that seems more Ne to me then anything else. I would definitely peg you as a Ne dom. The rationalizing process also could be Fi. I would lean closer to ENFP since the Ne is so apparent, but I would still like to here further about the relationship you have with Si before expressing that.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Arrow said:


> @*Julia Bell*
> 
> From your answers the thing which most stuck out to me was that you were an extroverted perception type, likely Ne. You seem to be a feeler, but there were many times I thought what you were saying sounded Fe-ish more then Fi-ish. However Ne+Fi also has a strong way of appearing Fe-ish because the Fi is auxiliary which makes it subservient to the perception function which is more concerned with the objective world of possibilities over the internal judgement. When you say things like you are diplomatic, that you value kindness and that you care more about maintaining harmony that all sounds very Fe-ish but that could be Fi adopting Fe like values. I'm not getting a lot of internal functions from you off bat although there was a minor bit of Si. Another thing that made me pause was that I didn't feel there was too much Te either. I could see ENFP (Ne-Fi/Si) or ESFJ (Fe-Si-Ne). But I definitely felt a lot of Ne from your responses.
> 
> ...


I'll address the Fe-thing now. I have thought hard about this for a while. I don't think Fe is part of my primary four functions. Why does kindness seem like an Fe-thing, anyways?  But yes, I'm all about diplomacy and kindness. Like you yourself mentioned, it could be Fi looking like Fe. I don't think I define values with relevance to the outer world. At least, not after self reflection. The idea seems... odd to me. I feel like I do the opposite. I'll still keep my eyes open to that, though. 

The Thinking functions in general are the functions I have a hard time looking at. They both look pretty foreign to me. I have a Ti-dom for a brother, and I can tell you I don't really relate to it. The ways in which I relate to Ti is the ways in which it is similar to Fi. Other than that... nada. Te is also something I have a hard time relating to, though. x3 Si is something I more easily _understand _as I live in a household where three of the five members seem to use Si as either their dominant or auxiliary function. At least two do. 



> For self-actualizing ENFPs, Te represents strength, confidence, and self-assertiveness. It may seem strange to some that ENFPs, as Extroverts, would need further development in these areas. And while it is true that ENFPs are naturally stronger than IP types when it comes to confidently extraverting their judgments, ENFPs still have a tendency, as Perceivers, to adapt to circumstances rather than stand firm in their own judgments.


I can relate to that. Sort of. I know that assertiveness is something I feel I lack... almost completely, sometimes. I'm more on the submissive side. A lot on the submissive side. Confidence? I need a lot more of it. When I'm with close friends, I get more confident than I usually am. 

Si... I'm not entirely sure. It's hard for me to recognize it within myself.

Edit: @Arrow, so do you think I'm ENFP-ish more than INFP? Or something else entirely?


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

All right. I suppose I'm getting nowhere trying to figure out which one is dominant. They are both rather strong (or so it seems). It's hard to tell for me. I have taken the keys2 cognitive functions test multiple times. One time not too horribly long ago, I took answered the questions as accurately as I could. Ne came out clearly highest. Then later, I took it again as accurately as possible, and Fi came out clearly highest. The only thing that remains the same is the fact that Te is always lowest and Si is a tiny bit higher, which does indicate that INFP would seem most likely. At least by the tests. But maybe I should turn my focus there instead. 

I've always had a hard time relating exactly to how ENFPs in the grip of the inferior function, Si, start thinking/acting. Of course, I've never looked at what inferior Te would look like for INFPs as well. How can I know which one is my inferior? @[email protected] 

Lol, @Owfin, I know you still think I'm probably ENFP. I just want to make nearly absolutely sure.  This has been on my mind for a while.


----------



## Arrow (Mar 2, 2012)

Julia Bell said:


> Edit: @_Arrow_, so do you think I'm ENFP-ish more than INFP? Or something else entirely?


I think you're driven more by Ne then anything else. You said you don't feel Fe like, which was my only concern.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

Julia Bell said:


> Lol, @_Owfin_, I know you still think I'm probably ENFP. I just want to make nearly absolutely sure.  This has been on my mind for a while.


Yep, still do. On the CF pictures thread, you just describe the feelings you have, you don't judge the picture, you just describe your reaction to it. And the way you describe your reactions... it seems pretty extroverted, like an outsider looking in.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Owfin said:


> Yep, still do. On the CF pictures thread, you just describe the feelings you have, you don't judge the picture, you just describe your reaction to it. And the way you describe your reactions... it seems pretty extroverted, like an outsider looking in.


Yeah, I'm seeing that again now. I'm looking at INFP and all the inferior functions and stuff, and I still can equally relate to both INFP and ENFP. I'm going to stick with ENFP. While I do seem to have "lots of Fi", I feel I'm lead by an extroverted function. It feels most natural to me. I kind of knew that anyways (just had a nagging feeling), but I wanted to explore the idea as almost everything attempts to call me Introverted. XD

And I'll keep my eyes open... just in case. ^_^ Wait until my functions more fully develop.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

@_Julia Bell_, a lot of ENFP's aren't assertive until later on because of tert Te. So, your assertive side might not be apparent to you right now, but it could start becoming stronger in the years to come. That's how it worked for me...except with family and close friends.


----------

